# How do I get rid of that old spray paint?



## balloontirecruiser (Jul 13, 2008)

Hello everyone, my name is Chris. I have an old jc Higgins bicycle with a spray paint problem. The bicycle had a beautiful original two tone blue paint job in great condition which someone has sprayed a light coat of cheap red spray paint (from a can, it appears, not a sprayer) over. Is there anyway to remove that ugly spray paint and not damage the nice original finish? I would like to bring out the nice original paint without harming it. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Chris


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 13, 2008)

Hopefully whoever sprayed on the red didn't do any prep work...  Factory bicycle paint is pretty tough, so I would try spraying it down with a somewhat aggressive spray cleaner like Formula 409, and vigorously rubbing it down with a scratchy red shop rag.  If that isn't working, ramp up to a white Scotchbrite pad with the Formula 409 or a lot of water.  Don't be tempted to save time and use something more abrasive which will take off the original paint as well.  Take it slow, and realize it will take some time.  Don't use steel wool in this case- small pieces will break off, lodge in the paint and bloom into rust spots long after the job is done.  Once the spray paint is off use automotive rubbing compound on the newly exposed (and probably pink) original paint to bring back some color and shine.  Then use a hard automotive wax on the bike.   This method has worked for me, bit there are probably other and easier ways of doing it.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jul 13, 2008)

*Thanks, I'll give it a shot.*

Thanks a lot, I'll try that. I'm not afraid of work, and I'm pretty detail oriented, so I won't be trying to cut time. Thanks a lot, hope it works. This site is incredible, I'm glad people share their knowledge so freely.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Jul 14, 2008)

Ive heard spray oven cleaner is the way to go. My friend uses it to strip the getto repaints off splitwindow buses, then rubbing compound and finally auto polish.


----------



## sensor (Jul 15, 2008)

only one problem with the oven cleaner idea(in my experience with it).......itll remove the original paint also(i didnt try playing with soaking times or anything like that. so it might make a difference)


----------



## mruiz (Jul 17, 2008)

*I herd brake fluid*

Yeah anyone herd of weting a rag with break fluid and just going over the spray pain? lightly.
Mitch


----------



## sm2501 (Jul 18, 2008)

Try "Graffitti Remover" available at local hardware stores and Home Depot. Work in small areas, spray on, let set for a short amount of time and wipe off. It is amazing that it removes rattle can paint and leaves the original. However, don't leave it on too long, otherwise you might have a problem.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, That's a great idea, I didn't know such a product existed. I'll be sure to try it as soon as I can. Thanks a lot to evryone for sharing their knowledge!


----------

